

Human-electric hybrid car - gcv
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/move-over-flintstones

======
khafra
It's telling that the designer likes to think of human power in watt-minutes
instead of kilowatt-hours: They sound (1000/60) times more impressive. A fit
human has the cardiorespiratory wherewithal to propel a 10lb bicycle to 20mph
for sustained periods. The "human" part of the equation driving a 550lb
vehicle is gimmicky at best.

